# Still Amazed - Evapo Rust



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree that Evapo-Rust is amazing. I've been using it recently on parts of an old Craftman table saw… especially the nuts and bolts. I haven't been rinsing off the Evapo-Rust and instead let them dry with a film of it on them. I was hoping that would provide some additional protection, but I like your idea of putting them in oil. Some of the pieces I remove rust from have a black oxide coating that I wish I could duplicate since Evapo-Rust does remove that coating.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I learned early on that once you rise off the evaporust, things tend to flash rust really FAST, so in my case I put a light coat of 3 in 1 oil or some WD-40 on the parts just to prevent further rusting until I finish what I am doing with the parts.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I keep seeing references to this magical stuff. Gonna hafta pick me up some.


----------



## new2wood (Aug 10, 2009)

I used it for the first time last night. This stuff works wonders.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks again for the review Harold.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks folks for the comments. Cam - glad to see you decided to try it and seems that you are as amazed as me. Joein10asee - go get some. Harbour Freight sells it cheap.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

I gotta agree, that stuff is amazing. I used to to clean an old hand powered miter saw I picked up at a flea market. Worked like magic.


----------



## Bampei (Mar 31, 2009)

I just discovered this stuff a couple of months ago. It is MAGIC! Lots of frustration eliminated and saves a lot of money in the long run.
I buy mine at our local Northern Tool Store.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Has anyone used this on a flat surface?


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Milo - love your tag line. You might notice photos of beer bottles in several of my postings both here and on Garden Tenders. To answer your question, look at my first review, I show a table saw and band saw. Heres the link - http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1350


----------



## jsg (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes this stuff in superior to ANY other rust remove I have used! I get mine from Harbor Frieght, bit expensive but worth every penny. I repurpose mine just pour the stuff back in the bottle. I have used in on flat surfaces and you have to keep wiping it on as it will not work as fast as if you could put the flat surface in a container of the evaporust. One very importing thing I did find though was that it WILL eat past the finish on everything. Like if you soak some bolts that have that black finish. It will eat through the rust and the black finish and you will get a greay bolt!


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Its' Liquid Gold!

I did the same nuts and bolts trick last year when I was restoring an X Y dual axis sliding/rotating table for a machine shop tool.
these tables sell for hundereds-thousands new, but I got a nice one for under a hundred, just rusty.
I tore it down and used Evapo on all the parts, rebuilt it with liberal oil and grease, and it looks like and works new now.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Cyber Dyne - If you've got photos, feel free to post them in this review or make your own. Glad you had such good results. Liquid Gold! Good description.


----------

